# suggestions for siesta key lodging....



## gloria (Jan 11, 2010)

hey fellow tuggers -- 

a few weeks back i read here on the florida board that siesta key, near sarasota,  has "the nicest beaches" in the neighborhood...

any suggestions for lodging on siesta key? -- i THANK YOU for any sage advice you may share....

thanks....

gloria .


----------



## ada903 (Jan 11, 2010)

There are some timeshares in Lido Key close by and quite a few in Sarasota/Tampa, but I found nothing that looked clean and nice for a good price in Siesta Key.   Instead I booked a room with Sara Sea Resort, it's right on the beach and it has awesome tripadvisor reviews.  

http://www.sarasearesort.com/

Another way is to go to vrbo.com and rent a two bedroom nice oceanfront unit from owners.  

There is a really nice new timeshare right on the beach in Siesta Key, called Hyatt Siesta Key, it's more of a fractional residence type than a weekly-based timeshare, II just recently added it to their resort list as a new member resort, but I have never seen any availability for it, nor do I suspect we will ever see availability.  It's way too fancy to ever be available through II. 

We are going there as well in October!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 12, 2010)

Sand Piper, Sea Club V, and Siesta Sands are in the Siesta Key Area. Reviews are in review section. I stayed at Sea Club V (near SaraSea resort I think) I felt the Sea Club V was a bit busy but the Room was nice and the People at the front desk were very nice. Plenty of places to eat within walking distance.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure when you're looking to go, but if you're looking at trading in via RCI, the trades will be limited (if you can even find any) for Feb. thru April.  I agree with the previous poster about looking on vrbo.com for a private rental, though again, if you're looking for winter/spring break, prices will be high, especially for an oceanfront unit.

There are a couple of TUGgers, including myself, that either live in Sarasota, or are snowbirds to Sarasota.  LOVE it here.  If you should find a unit on Siesta Key and have questions, don't hesitate to PM me as we are close enough we could do a "drive by" for you.


----------



## SherryS (Jan 12, 2010)

ada903 said:


> There are some timeshares in Lido Key close by and quite a few in Sarasota/Tampa, but I found nothing that looked clean and nice for a good price in Siesta Key.   Instead I booked a room with Sara Sea Resort, it's right on the beach and it has awesome tripadvisor reviews.
> 
> http://www.sarasearesort.com/
> 
> ...



Sandpiper, Calini and Sea Club V  are the RCI resorts located near SaraSea and are on the same "nicest beach" as you remember.  Trades are hard-to-come-by into those resort Feb. through April 8 (or Easter).  Rentals are also quite expensive and even more expensive due to the state tax and "bed" tax added by the county.  Your best bet is to request over a year in advance for a trade, or as others have mentioned, VRBO.


----------

